

Startup 129: Term Sheet – Board of Directors - ansanelli
http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1170

======
ansanelli
This post about a startup Board of Directors is a continuation of the series
about venture capital term sheets. When thinking about the board there are
lots of things to consider and this post will cover the Board's role, who
should be on it, and how to best work with the board.

